# Snow events in southern NY



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

Anyone know where i can find past years snow events for southern NY. It seems i can only find record amounts not daily totals or monthly events. Any help it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

https://www.weather.gov/bgm/climateMain


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

The first one I posted is ran by the NWS (gov) and has more weather info than you'll know what to do with, but you have to mine it out of their system. It's free.

https://certifiedsnowfalltotals.com/storm_history/history/NY/282/65039/Binghamton, 13901
this is privately run and will give a little info upfront but won't give you everything regarding accumulation etc unless you pay


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

https://w2.weather.gov/climate/index.php?wfo=bgm
sorry, last one. I found this one after I posted the others. Also ran by NWS. Select the 2nd bubble under the "product" heading. This is called a CF6 report. Verify your location and then select what month/year you want data on. You can also google "CF6 report NWS" along with the name of your town and it should get you there


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

That is awesome! I wanted events out for the last few years so these should work out perfect. I figured I would take the events for the last 5 years and see what kind of trend we ended up having and base my pricing off the average. I may not get any takers this year but I would imagine once the snow starts flying I'll get some calls.


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

Would anyone be interested in a snow event with amount spreadsheet? This will be for the Binghamton area with daily totals as low as 1". Also will be from 2016 to current. It will tally all events for 1 season from 1"+ and 2"+ as separate values.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

The corning area is HARD to predict . We live in the EYE OF THE NEEDLE here . Unless in does north or south flow we get half the predicted amounts . And Binghamton amounts dont do us crap as there out of our zone of storm flow and dump .

Bath to owego = east west . Newfield / alpine junction to tioga pa = north south . These are the wall boundries of the EYE OF THE NEDDLE around here for storm flow .

My info is from 42 years of living in horseheads 15 min east of you . . . . Still waiting for real snow some time here like the old days as a kid i remember .


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

sweetk30 said:


> There corning area is HARD to predict . We live in the EYE OF THE NEEDLE here . Unless in does north or south flow we get half the predicted amounts . And Binghamton amounts dont do us crap as there out of our zone of storm flow and dump .
> 
> Bath to owego = east west . Newfield / alpine junction to tioga pa = north south . These are the wall boundries of the EYE OF THE NEDDLE around here for storm flow .
> 
> My info is from 42 years of living in horseheads 15 min east of you . . . . Still waiting for real snow some time here like the old days as a kid i remember .


Yeah just being in BD for 4 years it seems like we get dumped on then go into Corning or HH and they have half the amount. Well i wasted about an hour I'll never get back. Lol.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

sorry to POP your bubble .


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

you might just get your wish for decent snow today and threw the night buddy . 

but were on the upper edge so we prob wont get the HUGE #'s there talking for pa area .


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Looking at my shop . And street is gone .


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Still going strong .


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

sweetk30 said:


> Still going strong .


Yeah we got slammed last night. how much did you have over there? My buddy in Owego woke up to 36".


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

just did 6am to 7pm in my truck plowing today . 

my shop in big flats i had 16" . few other places same or up to 20in . 

fun day / hard work day / even stuck once day . . . but we got it DONE ! ! ! 

truck is in the shop as i type and warming up to melt off .


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

sweetk30 said:


> just did 6am to 7pm in my truck plowing today .
> 
> my shop in big flats i had 16" . few other places same or up to 20in .
> 
> ...


Wow that's a long day. I thought you didn't plow for anyone but family? You must have one heck of a big family! Lol 
My kids are usually my wake up alarm at 5:30am but wanted to sleep in apparently so I missed out on a few plows this morning. Also am waiting for my head lights to show up so no plowing in the dark yet. My blinky lights were all set. I did have a bit of a set back with my truck. The radiator seems to be leaking again.


----------

